# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Драйверы и прошивки BIOS >  Драйвер на видеокарту ATI Radeon Mobility HD 4200

## IvanovBabai

Здравствуйте!
Купил бук Asus k51а
Установил хр и нужны дрова на видюху radeon hd 4200
Скачивал установщик Catalyst 10-й версии устанавливал не работает
Я не знаю что еще сделать
Подскажите пожалуйста
Заранее благодарю!

----------

